# Swine flu Jab for Pregnant women



## ju (May 31, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209586.msg3319552#msg3319552

Hi ,

Im very concerned about this being 10 weeks pregnant and also vaccinating my 18 month old child

Do you know which drug they are about to offer and if it contains Thiomersal

Is it Pandremix and does it contain Thiomersal?

I appreciate it is still being tested on children according to bbc website

Im not confident right now . I obviously follow guidelines to avoid swine flu and keep an eye on facts and figures and realise the risk of catching it is low but a real one all the same . Is it all hype or am I right to be concerned

Many thanks

Ju xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi hun,

I'll pass you onto maz, who will know more about it.  I've not been at work since anything about swine flu came out, so I only have the same things to go on as you have,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ju,

There are 2 vaccines that will be available in the UK: Pandemrix (manufactured by GSK ) & Celvapan (manufactured by Baxter) As far as I know the GSK brand is being used at present as it was available first. It contains thiomersal but the Celvapan doesn't. I'm not aware that the DoH are treating them any differently as both will be used in the vaccination campaign against swine flu.

The rates of swine flu are increasing again but as the picture changes on a weekly basis it's hard to say yet whether the infection rates this winter will reach the scale initally predicted at the beginning of the year. We can only wait and see  What we do know from the inital infection is that it is hitting younger people with other health problems and pregnant women harder than seasonal flu does. For this reason pregnant women have been advised to have the vaccine. It is obviously a personal decision that only you can make, best place to get up to date advice is on the nhs choices website http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Pandemic-flu/Pages/Adviceforpregnantwomen.aspx

Your midwife will be able to keep you advised on the situation in your own Health Board area in terms of when vaccination is due to start and which brand etc.. they will be using.

Sorry can't help much more at present but we are still getting the info through ourselves just now in the NHS.

Maz x

/links


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Girls very much !!

If you can can you keep us abreast if anything comes up that would be great !

Love Ju xx


----------

